# Do you think this is a fair price?



## PinkPunisher (May 19, 2008)

So i've found a guy finally who might have some Argentina Black & White Tegu's for sale. He's selling them for $189.00 (CAN) Do you think thats a good price? 

There supposed to be from Bert Langerwerf (Agama International) but maybe he's using a new guy to import from now ? 

Is that guy a good breeder, well trusted that sorta stuff? I think i remember reading about him being the first breeder to breed Tegu's and something about him crossing them together a lot? 

I've been told of 2 other breeders/stores that might carry them so i'll check into that and compare prices and pictures!

The site is <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://reptilia.org/Retail/Livestock.htm">http://reptilia.org/Retail/Livestock.htm</a><!-- m --> If you click on the name it sends you to a care sheet which i looked over and it seems to be about right from what i know.

Thanks,
Spencer


----------



## Harveysherps (May 19, 2008)

Bert is one of the best. I think Bobby has a better quality Tegu but Bert's are amazing also. Especially the Reds he breeds . They are really out of this world. His Black and whites are very good too. The prices seems alright. Does that include shipping?


----------



## angelrose (May 19, 2008)

are you from Canada ? a friend of mine e-mailed Bert and he would not ship to Canada and he lives in Quebec. if you want a " b/w arg " imo, I would not trust him.


----------



## DZLife (May 19, 2008)

I believe that PinkPunisher meant that someone is selling B&W's that are supposedly from Bert. I don't believe that he/she meant that Bert was selling them himself.


----------



## PinkPunisher (May 19, 2008)

Sorry! Bert isn't selling them himself a store imported some of his stock to sell. Hope that clears it up. 

Spencer


----------



## nat (May 19, 2008)

189 canadian for a tegu is fair. They tend to range from about 110 bucks wholesale to 300 in a pet store on average.


----------



## PinkPunisher (May 19, 2008)

Spoke with my parents and they said they might get me the Tegu for a early birthday present :-D 

Spencer


----------



## DZLife (May 19, 2008)

PinkPunisher said:


> Spoke with my parents and they said they might get me the Tegu for a early birthday present :-D
> 
> Spencer



teh w00ts!!!


----------



## Mike (May 19, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## PinkPunisher (May 20, 2008)

I asked to make sure it was ok and my mom said yes there_ both_ fine with getting it. They were expecting it to cost a lot like $500 :lol: 

Spencer


----------

